# Sebring Preservations



## Amazinggrassinc (May 5, 2016)

Evening everyone,

Seems this is the year all the never heard of preservation companies are popping up . Sebring contacted me this time and I have tried to find information about them, but no success. Have any of you worked with or know any information on them? From their packet and scope pay they seem "alright" and my company has no problem taking on more Vendors.

Oh and on a side note..stay away from Birdsey.. they are not worth the hassle and harassment they give to contractors. They seemed to good to be true with rate of pay..now i know why, they complain about every thing possible, never return calls, never return emails, have you on a mass email list they WON'T remove you from no matter how much you ask!


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

I found a recent but now deleted Craigslist ad they posted needing vendors in Tallahassee. Guessing the position has been filled, lol.


----------



## Amazinggrassinc (May 5, 2016)

That's real encouraging lol


----------



## Sicoupe06 (Jan 4, 2013)

Mind if I ask what their "alright" pricing looks like though?


----------



## igotscammed (Apr 7, 2015)

*sebring*

the pricing is in line with most of the other regionals. They do pay fast which is rare. Payment comes in a matter of days not months. You can expect constant calls for updates though.


----------



## Amazinggrassinc (May 5, 2016)

Yeah I did notice that they past fast from talking in other forums , but as far as the constant calls. I am not really worried about that part we stay pretty high on work completed /due date ratio.


----------



## Amazinggrassinc (May 5, 2016)

Alright pricing in my eyes to give you a good idea.. Not safeguards lol


----------



## jwproppresv (Nov 23, 2016)

*Sebring*

I know I'm pretty late in responding, but I'm currently contracted with them and have been for over 3 months. I can honestly say I have not had any issues, I get paid on time, and the staff is pretty cool. Hope this helps. :biggrin:


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

igotscammed said:


> the pricing is in line with most of the other regionals. They do pay fast which is rare. Payment comes in a matter of days not months. You can expect constant calls for updates though.


THERE right THERE ^^^^^ There it is! Do you guys see it? 

*"the pricing is in line with other regionals....."


*So what we have here is garbage pricing, a company that has to solicit YOU to get people on board, they look for help on Craigslist.

You want to know if they are an alright company? REALLY? You can't use your context clues?


----------



## TripleG (Apr 17, 2015)

I've recently tried working for a couple of Nationals and I made less money each week vs working with regionals. 

the reason being is I was spending 4-5 hours out doing the work and then another 6-8 filling out all the forms, figuring out all the bids, writing out all the invoices, labeling all the photo's etc. So, for doing 10-14 hour days and getting $1200+ from the Nationals vs 8hr days and getting $1200+/wk from the regionals, I make more money working from the regionals for time worked.

10-12hrs/day x 6days/week = 60+/week = $1200+
8hrs/day x 6days/week = 48/week = $1200+

Because the lack of paperwork involved and only worrying about doing the work I can be out doing more jobs and making more money than sitting at home on a computer ripping my hair out and not getting paid for it. Plus more time for the family, which is always a plus.


----------



## Craigslist Hack (Jun 14, 2012)

TripleG said:


> I've recently tried working for a couple of Nationals and I made less money each week vs working with regionals.
> 
> the reason being is I was spending 4-5 hours out doing the work and then another 6-8 filling out all the forms, figuring out all the bids, writing out all the invoices, labeling all the photo's etc. So, for doing 10-14 hour days and getting $1200+ from the Nationals vs 8hr days and getting $1200+/wk from the regionals, I make more money working from the regionals for time worked.
> 
> ...


You definitely have to have an uploader or you have to have a field crew so you can upload. If you try to do both you will burn out quickly. 

How much money would you make each week if you didn't have to do any paperwork? Most of my clients I don't even take pictures for and the only paperwork we do is send the invoice. 

We have been to 4 thanksgivings so far this year all last week at local realtor offices. I'm not one to eat food made by random people but I will go smile shake some hands and pass out business cards.


----------



## avn128 (Jan 16, 2017)

When of my first post on this website was about hiring an out-sourcing company so you can look at my post history to check it out. I want to make it seem like I am spamming.

Going with national will make you more money in the long run, you will just have to start making business decisions that are out of the scope of what you are use to. Start changing the direction of your company and the way your work flows. Using the regionals are nice and easy but you won't be able to make as much money as you can only expand your crew and not your office or back office staff.

The poster before me is right about you needing to hire dedicated uploaders and processors for you to be able to make more money. Just as you would need to hire additional crew to get more physical work done. I've tried many different things to justify the cost of hiring decicated processors and I spent more money then I wanted to until I found a solution that worked for me. I also don't mind sharing my solution to my problem either as i'm happy with it and I wouldn't mind that company getting more business also.

You just got to be able to accept the fact that anyone you hire will make mistakes and it comes with the territory of hiring someone that isn't "you". If you can get over that and accept a small amount of error then it will be smooth sailing in that regards. You also have to decide if you want to train and manage people to work for you or if you want to try out-sourcing. I don't recommend out-sourcing using zen-desk or O-desk as you will still have to manage the people yourself and train them. Doing that remotely is difficult and a pain.


----------

